# Must have games of 2012...<List>



## max_snyper (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey i'm just creating this thread so that people who were busy,are new to the gaming world, gamers like me.....will get to keep the track of the current favorites of the year as well as upcoming favorites of the year.......
I will post the list of games which are current hot topic..and which are going to be released...it will consist of all the genre of games...listed according to popularity not genre.....and yes the list will include the multiplayer games as well,
I will be weekly updating the list as required......Mods can do as well....!

*Update*
TBA offers:
Battlefield 3 Premium edition @3299 FK and Origin price 2699
Hitman Absolution Deluxe professional edition @5999 FK

Now with the List (Top 5) all genre:

1.Max Payne 3

2.Batman:Arkham city

3.Mass-effect 3

4.Spec-Ops:The line

5.Inversion

6.Sleeping Dogs



Multiplayer Games: (all these games are played through out India as well as World)

1.Counter strike :Global offensive

2.Battlefield 3 (nobody buys this game just for campaign)

3.Call of duty:MW3

4.Diablo III

5.World of Tanks





Games that are to be released in near future:
(mentioned that are to be released in 2012 itself)

1.Medal of honour:warfighter (oct 12)

2.Far cry 3 (sept 12)

3.Borderlands 2 (sept 12)

4.Need For Speed :Most wanted (Oct 12)

5.Call of duty :Black Ops 2 (nov 12)

6.Assassins Creed 3 (oct 12)

7.Hitman:Absolution (Nov 12)



Games to look out for......(2013 or 2012 end)

1.Grand theft Auto V    (GTA-India's most beloved game of the decade other than CS)

2.Crysis 3

3.Dead Space 3

4.Resident evil 6

5.Metal Gear Rising Revengeance

I will be updating the thread weekly....if there happens to be any changes or new releases.
Feel free to provide me names,if there are names not mentioned in this list but are most popular or are gaining popularity.
The list is not a rank but a collection of favorites.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Aug 13, 2012)

i think GRFS must be included in d list


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 13, 2012)

Another much anticipated addition to "Games that are to be released in near future" -  Counter Strike - Global Offensive


----------



## gameranand (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Must have games of 2012...&lt;List&gt;*

Add Ghost Recon Future Soldier.

And in TBR games add AC3.


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 13, 2012)

A must have Hitman - Absolution !!!! I am eagerly waiting for the release..


----------



## Flash (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Must have games of 2012...&lt;List&gt;*

Alan Wake?
Resident evil - Operation Raccoon city?



max_snyper said:


> 4.Boderlands 2 (sept 12)



Spelling mistake, bro!


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 13, 2012)

Is their some good deal going on where I can get these game cheaper.


----------



## topgear (Aug 14, 2012)

add - *Binary Domain*


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Must have games of 2012...&amp;lt;List&amp;gt;*

Ghost Recon Future Soldier should have been on the list.

Btw , is CS:GO really going to be a big hit amongst Indian Multiplayer community ?? CS:Source came in as a succesor to CS1.6 but failed to be a big success , despite of the Good gfx details and effects.

I hardly find any nearby servers(for good ping <200ms, around north India) with loads of CS:S players , most of them lies vacant.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 14, 2012)

RE ORC should not be on the list. Just an average game. Nothing special.


----------



## max_snyper (Aug 14, 2012)

The list mentioned here is for releases for the games to be available in current year 2012

Binary Domain releases in 2013.

As we are in last quarter of this year im goin to create another thread for games goin to be released in 2013.
By that time Dates could be fixed for the releases.


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 14, 2012)

Are you sure?? As per I know Hitman is going to release this 20th Nov.. Is it postponed?


----------



## gameranand (Aug 14, 2012)

^^ No its  not posponed.

Binary domain has been released already and IIRC topgear has completed the game already.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2012)

Resident Evil 6


----------



## Flash (Aug 14, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Resident Evil 6


Isnt that the upcoming? 
Moreover PC version's release date is yet to be announced. :roll:


----------



## gameranand (Aug 14, 2012)

Yes its the upcoming one. RE ORC was released lately.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 14, 2012)

Limbo? 

released 2010


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Isnt that the upcoming?
> Moreover PC version's release date is yet to be announced. :roll:



it will release in October 2012...


----------



## Flash (Aug 14, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> it will release in October 2012...



*From wikipedia*: _*Resident Evil 6*_, known in Japan as _*Biohazard 6*_ (バイオハザード6[SUP]?[/SUP]), is an upcoming dramatic horror video game developed and published by Capcom. It is scheduled for release on October 2, 2012 for PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360, and at a later date for Microsoft Windows.[SUP][3][/SUP]
[SUP]Just an information. [/SUP]


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 14, 2012)

grand theft auto 5  high chances of releasing this year


----------



## max_snyper (Aug 14, 2012)

^^^Rockstar games haven't given the official release date,so not mentioned in the TBR list.
Btw "Binary domain" is that game really that good coz not seen or heard any body discussing about it.
Only handful of people know about that game....!


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2012)

Dark Souls (releasing this 23 Aug 2012)


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 14, 2012)

Add FIFA 13


----------



## Alok (Aug 14, 2012)

Alan Wake


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 14, 2012)

max_snyper said:


> ^^^Rockstar games haven't given the official release date,so not mentioned in the TBR list.
> Btw "Binary domain" is that game really that good coz not seen or heard any body discussing about it.
> Only handful of people know about that game....!


yeah  i hope they launch it this year....


----------



## gameranand (Aug 14, 2012)

Binary domain is a real good game according to some of the members who have played this game. I saw some discussion about this game in backlog and must play threads.


----------



## topgear (Aug 15, 2012)

How about adding Inversion ?? - I'll start playing this soon.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 15, 2012)

^^ A little description please. Haven't played so can't comment.


----------



## havoknation (Aug 15, 2012)

Where is DIABLO 3 and Skyrim in the list... Ohh I forgot, its beyond the top list games... Games of Decade we can say


----------



## Alok (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Must have games of 2012...&lt;List&gt;*



havoknation said:


> Where is DIABLO 3 and Skyrim in the list... Ohh I forgot, its beyond the top list games... Games of Decade we can say



skyrim was released in 2011


----------



## havoknation (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Must have games of 2012...&lt;List&gt;*



Alok said:


> skyrim was released in 2011



But i m still onto it 
Level 57 :O


----------



## max_snyper (Aug 15, 2012)

Havent played Inversion .....just read the reviews.....look good but not promising as other games on the list...as its popularity grows will surely add it on the list....


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Aug 15, 2012)

Deponia is a funny adventure game which is good


----------



## gameranand (Aug 15, 2012)

LOL I am getting names which I haven't heard about. Are we making a list of must play or game released in 2012.

Yeah 1 thing add W2EE.


----------



## topgear (Aug 16, 2012)

gameranand said:


> ^^ A little description please. Haven't played so can't comment.





max_snyper said:


> Havent played Inversion .....just read the reviews.....look good but not promising as other games on the list...as its popularity grows will surely add it on the list....



going to install it today.

here's the briefing :



> DON’T JUST COMMAND GRAVITY. DEFY IT.
> 
> Take on the role of a young father and husband, David Russel, who finds himself thrust into war when his peaceful city is invaded by an unknown enemy. With his daughter missing and conventional weapons and tactics all but useless, this ordinary cop and his partner Leo Delgado will rise up to heed the call of duty, master the fundamental forces of gravity and save the world.
> 
> ...


----------



## gameranand (Aug 16, 2012)

^^ OK thanks. Looks like this game has something new to offer on the table.


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 16, 2012)

Dota 2..... Not Released yet. No update on releasing date. But one can play the beta version from steam. A highly addictive Online Multiplayer Game.


----------



## topgear (Aug 16, 2012)

gameranand said:


> ^^ OK thanks. Looks like this game has something new to offer on the table.



I just want to see how well they implemented the Gravity Thing on the game - after playing Prey and HL2 I've not played any games which focuses on the Gravity much.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2012)

topgear said:


> I just want to see how well they implemented the Gravity Thing on the game - after playing Prey and HL2 I've not played any games *which focuses on the Gravity much*.



Singularity...


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 16, 2012)

batman arkham city was released in october 2011
please add max payne 3 to that list
that game is <EPIC>


----------



## topgear (Aug 17, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Singularity...



Thanks for reminding me about this .... how come I forgot this great game


----------



## gameranand (Aug 17, 2012)

Yeah I have also played singularity. Nice gameand new type of game by manipulating time.


----------



## max_snyper (Sep 9, 2012)

Added released games on the list...!


----------



## dan4u (Sep 9, 2012)

add *Sleeping Dogs*, its a must play!!!!!!!


Edit : also Batman:Arkham city is a 2011 game, but still a must have


----------



## topgear (Sep 10, 2012)

@ OP - lots of suggested and 2012 released games are still missing from the list - add those and Sleeping Dogs is a must add game and don't forget DarkSiders II.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 11, 2012)

Yes 
+1 for SD & DS2.


----------



## lokesh10 (Sep 11, 2012)

max_snyper said:


> Hey i'm just creating this thread so that people who were busy,are new to the gaming world, gamers like me.....will get to keep the track of the current favorites of the year as well as upcoming favorites of the year.......
> I will post the list of games which are current hot topic..and which are going to be released...it will consist of all the genre of games...listed according to popularity not genre.....and yes the list will include the multiplayer games as well,
> I will be weekly updating the list as required......Mods can do as well....!
> 
> ...


----------



## Flash (Sep 11, 2012)

@lokesh: You've forgot to add 'The list is not a rank but a collection of favorites.[/QUOTE*]* in your post. 

What about Darksiders II ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 11, 2012)

My Must have games are
Resident Evil 6
Sleeping Dogs
Far Cry 3
Dark Souls
Darksiders 2
Crysis 3


----------



## Flash (Sep 11, 2012)

Bethesda's Dishonored ?


----------



## gameranand (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh man HM A is extremely overpriced. 6K Are you kidding me.


----------



## topgear (Sep 12, 2012)

^^ what game is HM ??


----------



## Flash (Sep 12, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ what game is HM ??



HitMan: Absolution!


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 12, 2012)

6K with toys  but the standard edition is cost 999 .


----------



## manojbhagat (Sep 12, 2012)

max_snyper said:


> 1.Grand theft Auto V    (GTA-India's most beloved game of the decade other than CS)


Well said! I am waiting for it eagerly!


----------



## gameranand (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh then its OK. 1K is good enough.


----------



## topgear (Sep 13, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> HitMan: Absolution!



Ok .. thanks for the info.



arijitsinha said:


> 6K with toys  but the standard edition is cost 999 .



affordable 

BTW, is there any difference between Standard Ed. and Standard Pro Ed. coz FK is selling the Standard Pro Ed. Pc version for Rs 4k ( pre order ) ??


----------



## gameranand (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh boy 4K. They must be giving figures or something for 3k better get standard edition.


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 13, 2012)

> *Professional Edition Includes:*
> 
> Copy of the game in a clamshell box
> A hardcover art book
> ...







> *Deluxe Professional Edition Includes:*
> 
> A collectible 10" vinyl statue of Agent 47
> Hitman Sniper Challenge Mini-game
> ...


You can check in flipkart, which edition gives what extras.


----------



## topgear (Sep 14, 2012)

^^ Ok .. thanks for posting differences between pr and deluxe versions.

Anyway, here got the Rs. 999 general version link 
Buy Hitman: Absolution for PC in India at the best price. Screenshots, videos, reviews available.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 14, 2012)

PE Edition is OK but Deluxe version is giving too much crap and all, I take it that standard edition is best.


----------



## RON28 (Sep 14, 2012)

im only waiting for Crysis 3, but i think far cry 3 will be same as Crysis...same environment and same junglee with more textures and beautiful graphics.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 15, 2012)

No both are very different. Crysis would be mix of city and flora. While FC3 would be flora only.


----------



## zaman37 (Oct 8, 2012)

Try this... It has stopped me from shooting at AI and spending on other titles since last 3 years.

Worlds largest played online game (Guineas World Record) - "World of Tanks" 

It is very professionally manged realistic Tank warfare game which has a very large online community. And its free !!

Also, upcoming linked series World of Warplanes & World of Warships


World of Tanks Gameplay - YouTube


----------



## topgear (Oct 9, 2012)

anyone interested in Doom 3 BFG Edition  - I will play this one for sure.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 9, 2012)

Already played Doom 3 but I would play this only when my long To Play List would be complete.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 9, 2012)

zaman37 said:


> "World of Tanks"
> 
> It is very professionally manged realistic Tank warfare game



s18 and gunner would be very interested in this


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 9, 2012)

topgear said:


> anyone interested in Doom 3 *BFG Edition*  - I will play this one for sure.



Big Fighting Gun


----------



## RCuber (Oct 9, 2012)

are you sure its "Fighting" ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 9, 2012)

RCuber said:


> are you sure its "Fighting" ?



Hahaha....its f**king


----------



## Faun (Oct 9, 2012)

topgear said:


> anyone interested in Doom 3 BFG Edition  - I will play this one for sure.



Will be awesome if they add co-op to this.


----------



## topgear (Oct 10, 2012)

no co-op campaign for pc version though xbox version will have co-op AFAIK.


----------

